# Zelda



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

I adopted Zelda about a week ago, and she is so cute! She huffs at the slightest movement, which makes Petunia look pretty easy-going :lol: Her movements are so aggressive and jerky, it always makes me giggle! I'm sure she doesn't appreciate me laughing at her, but I can't help myself. Hubby and I have been handling her a lot, so I think in time she'll come around. When she relaxes a bit, she is very curious, and likes to roam around (and EAT).

She seems a bit overweight, so I am slowly going to switch her food to something lighter and see how she does. She also has mites, so I gave her a dose of Revolution the other night.

On to the pics!

These are from her first day home, before I modified her cage with coraplast.

































This is after I woke her up today.

























Ignoring my kibble peace offering.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

She's such a cutie! Her temperment sounds like my Watson on one of his bad days - the severe jerking reactions and extra huff-huff-huffness XD I can't help but giggle either. Can't wait to see more of little Zelda!


----------



## direwolf (Oct 11, 2012)

Aww she has just the sweetest face! She looks so cuddly, huffy or not hehe. I always giggle at Pepi when she starts to huff and puff at me and I tell her that "Ladies don't hiss!".


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is adorable! She seems quite the little ham too!!!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

She's so cute, shes got that teddy bear face going on thats so adorable  She's in good hands


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

I know you spoil your petunia like crazy! Zelda is a lucky girl! hehe she sounds like my new girl autumn. Huff huff huff!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Aw! What a cutie  The huffiest hogs have that little cute factor that make you squee, but i'm sure they don't appreciate it when they're trying to act tough :lol:


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the love 

Got a few more pictures to share from today's bonding session.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Lol the last picture is adorable . Shes like .. NO. rawr


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Tabi said:


> Lol the last picture is adorable . Shes like .. NO. rawr


This was taken shortly after she balled up around my fingers.

Me: Um. Zelda?
Zelda: What?
Me: I might need those later.
Zelda: Huff!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

What a babe! Her coloring reminds me a lot of my Mildred.  

How's having two hogs going for you? I'm sure it's kind of a pain right now with quarantining (especially 'cause of the mites - oh no!!) but I'm curious what the adjustment is like when you bring home a second hedgie.


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> What a babe! Her coloring reminds me a lot of my Mildred.
> 
> How's having two hogs going for you? I'm sure it's kind of a pain right now with quarantining (especially 'cause of the mites - oh no!!) but I'm curious what the adjustment is like when you bring home a second hedgie.


I've started to establish a bit of a routine. At first I felt guilty that I wasn't spending as much time with Petunia (one hour instead of hour and half), but she doesn't seem to mind. I'm careful to wash my hands between handling hogs, and if I had one held against my chest, I'll also change my shirt.

I can't wait for the quarantining to be over so I can introduce them to each other. I'll probably stretch it out to two or three months until I'm positive the mites are gone, and to give the huffball a chance to come out of her shell a bit.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

hey she looks happy and bigger! shes to cute :3


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

and aww she had mites i thought she had something up i just had'nt had the time to take her im happy she is in good hands with you she deserves it.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

Sar-uh said:


> Tabi said:
> 
> 
> > Lol the last picture is adorable . Shes like .. NO. rawr
> ...


 LMAO i know its to funny


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

It's hard not to burst out laughing reading Tabi's comment and seeing the last picture! :lol: 


Tabi said:


> Lol the last picture is adorable . Shes like .. NO. rawr


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Little Zelda Lou is just so photogenic!










Dirty little foot! Trimmed nails, though 









Stunning profile! I may have to change my banner photo to this one.


















Wazzat?









That's one funny looking hedgehog, mum.









Is he still staring at me?









What a creep. I'm outta here!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Two of the most beautiful girls in the world: Petunia and Zelda Lou!!!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Took a bunch of pictures today, get ready!










Creepy close-up!









Sides are starting to cave in because she eats so little  If she keeps losing weight, we're going to the vet.









Get that itch!


















Time to explore my favorite place: the comforter!


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

lol the first set of pictures, the 7th one looks like Dallas XD


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

shes gorgeous


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

She still looking cute as ever and happy too . So have you took her to the vet yet or no?


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Finally took Zelda to the vet yesterday, and I couldn't be more proud. She was so curious about her surroundings that she didn't ball up once! The vet was very impressed, and he said he had never seen so much of a hedgehog's face before :lol: She sniffed his hands and let him pick her up without too much of a fuss. He said that she was at a good weight, and not to worry too much about her eating so little. He said that hedgehogs don't really need to eat much, and to only get concerned if she drops below 250 g. He thinks she was probably obese when I adopted her in October, and that she's truly meant to be a smaller hog.

He did give me some cat food with more fiber in it to have her try. It's Hills Prescription Diet w/d; has anyone ever tried this? It's actually meant for diabetic cats, so it's low fat, but I'm to mix it in with the CS canned that I give her.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

She is so cute! Such a tiny little girl, she looks very happy though  Congrats on a great vet visit, its always great when they're cooperative AND healthy!!!


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

Awe yay she's good and healthy


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

So of course a week after I took Zelda to the vet, she started sneezing. A lot. We went back and got some antibiotics for a possible URI, and she eventually stopped. Giving her medicine wasn't much fun, but I'm glad it didn't appear to upset her tummy.

The best news: for the first time since I adopted Zelda, she GAINED some weight! Yesterday she went up 10 grams! I hope she continues to eat well.


















I don't know how well you can see it, but this was after giving her meds; she has a few pink spots on her fur :roll:


----------

